# Adding a roof extension, how to attach posts to concrete?



## Quattro (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey all, 

I want to add a roof extension to my shop. My shop is a stick-built building about 10x20 feet, with a full-height, full-size brick exterior. It has a simple gable roof with brown sheet metal roofing. On one side, the concrete pad extends beyond the footprint of the shop about 10 feet...but it has no cover. I want to cover this area (like a car port) to keep the elements off my small pop-up trailer. 

So, I figure I have a few options as far as how to attach the roof extension to the building, but I'm not sure how to support the other end. OK, I figure three or four 4x4 posts with a 10" header spanning the tops of them. But, how do I attach them to the existing concrete? 

I've seen the U-shaped brackets that one could use, but I don't know if they are rated for a vertical load. My guess is with a strong wind, the whole thing could be twisted. The posts will be tied together in a few spots (the obvious header, and then probably half-way down the posts will be another tie). 

Basically, this is what I want to do: http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60455

But, I'd rather not have to pour new footings outside the existing slab. Is that the only safe way?

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello Quattro:
There are several acceptable U brackets and L brackets which, when secured to the concrete with screw type concrete anchors, will do the job nicely. There sure has been enough wind around to make you think this year. It has picked some things up that I thought couldn't be picked up and it has put some things down, likewise.
Glenn


----------

